# B&Q, Cork-15% Off All Laminate Flooring.



## Lex Foutish (15 Apr 2009)

15% off all laminate flooring in B&Q in Mahon Point at the moment. Also applies to fitted kitchen items such as doors etc.


----------



## Sully1 (16 Apr 2009)

Make sure they mark it off your product at the end at the till.
Recently in B&Q in Liffey Valley, they didn't mark the 15% off my final price and disputed it with me. They tried to tell me that it didn't apply to the flooring I had picked out. I pointed at the sign which clearly stated 15% off all flooring  - needless to say I got the 15% off.


----------

